
Ask HN: Will TV survive? - gamesbrainiac
I&#x27;ve been thinking about it a lot lately. If you take a look at what netflix is doing, and how amazon and yahoo are trying to follow suit.<p>Does this mean that producers like HBO will die out, because they show a new episode only once a week.
======
brudgers
In my opinion there's no good replacement on the horizon:

1\. For live events such as sports where the delivery is primarily push.

2\. For the shared screen.

I think loading up TV's as platforms is a solution in search of a problem
because it deadens the shared screen experience. It puts the "who controls the
remote control" problem onto steroids.

As for HBO etc., high quality content can be delivered on its own timeline.
Usually it has to be.

------
nipst
No they will adapt. HBO GO is an example of HBO transforming. Hulu, and the
like will surely follow suit.

